# Mittelalter Zombies^^



## Schlamm (23. März 2011)

Grüße,

ich suche einen Film oder ein Buch, in welchen eine Zombie-Epidemie im Mittelalter ausbricht. Fragt besser nicht warum xDD
Ich weiß gar nicht ob es sowas gibt, habe googel gefragt, aber nichts brauchbares gefunden. Bzw. nur übermäßigen Splatter gefunden. 

Habt ihr sowas schonmal gelesen, gesehen?


----------



## tear_jerker (23. März 2011)

ich glaub "black death" (ein film) könnte sowas sein. hört sich zwar nach Pest an, geht aber um was anderes


----------



## Schrottinator (23. März 2011)

Vielleicht die Armee der Finsternis?


----------



## TheGui (23. März 2011)

Mir fällt da auch nur Arme der Finsterniss ein.

Mittealter Zombiefilme sind ohne Shotguns doch absolut öde, deshalb gibts kaum welche : /


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. März 2011)

The Light of Daigh 

Is aber Indie, musste gucken wie du rankommst


----------



## Davatar (24. März 2011)

Ohne die Filme gesehen zu haben und/oder was darüber sagen zu können (alles von Google):
Stronghold
The Light of Daigh
Black Death 

Edit: Ok ich sehe, 2 der 3 Filme wurden bereits genannt ^^


----------



## Haxxler (24. März 2011)

Hab mal aufgeräumt. Bitte schreibt hier nur, wenn ihr dem TE auch wirklich sinnvoll helfen könnt. Es wird niemand gezwungen in jedem Thread seinen Senf abzuladen.


----------



## Schlamm (26. März 2011)

Danke für die Filme, Leutz

Black Death habe ich mittlerweile gesehen. Aber Zombies hat man dort eher vergeblich gesucht, obwohl es trotzdem ein guter Film war. 

Ich suche mal weiter...


----------



## Silenzz (27. März 2011)

War der Film schon etwas älter oder eher moderner, also von der Technik her...?


----------



## Giraca (31. März 2011)

Buch wäre z.B. Stolz und Vorurteil und Zombis^^ is Stolz und Vorurteil einfach mit Zombis^^ jo XD


----------



## EspCap (31. März 2011)

Giraca schrieb:


> Buch wäre z.B. Stolz und Vorurteil und Zombis^^ is Stolz und Vorurteil einfach mit Zombis^^ jo XD



Schon allein der Titel klingt lächerlich auf Deutsch


----------



## Giraca (1. April 2011)

Kann ich nix und hab ich sowiso übersetzt ^^ der Titel und Buch sind auf englisch^^ noch n Buch wäre[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]
*Queen Victoria: Demon Hunter([font="arial, sans-serif"]She loved her country. She hated zombies) sind halt alles so bisschen Veränderungen von eben "Stolz und Vorurteil" und halt von "The Queen".^^[/font]*
[/font]


----------

